# HD 2600 XT questions about ATitool



## Paradox (Jul 30, 2007)

When is this card going to be supported?
 Is there a way to overclock it past 857/1179? 
Voltage adjustments? 

Questions aimed at w1zzard


----------



## ownage (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe try other tools, to use till ATITOOL has R630 support.
You could try Rivatuner.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/RivaTuner.shtml



> Added experimental ATI RV610 and RV630 GPUs support. Thanks to Andrew Worobiew for testing RivaTuner on ATI RADEON 2400XT, ATI RADEON 2600PRO and ATI RADEON 2600XT. Please take a note that RV6xx support is currently in very early


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 30, 2007)

RivaTuner is for nVidia cards.


----------



## pt (Jul 30, 2007)

but works with ati cards


----------



## Paradox (Jul 30, 2007)

not this one.

I've tried everything and nothing I try changes the clocks.  Or reads them, at that.


----------



## pt (Jul 30, 2007)

tried the amd gpu clock tool?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 30, 2007)

Tried ATi Tray tools?


----------



## Paradox (Jul 31, 2007)

ATitool, rivatunner, ATi tray tools all set the clock and it changes back with no affect on the hardware

AMD clock gen BSoD'ed my system


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 31, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Tried ATi Tray tools?



Doesn't work on the HD2xxx cards.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> RivaTuner is for nVidia cards.



lol no it's not, it was origionally but supports most Ati cards now also.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2007)

1950Pro owners on that cards release were saying the same thing, of course on a cards release it's not going to be supported, W1z will no doubt add support soon on his next update but he is a busy guy with like loads of stuff to do, I am sure he wont take long


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2007)

Silly question I know but have you tried AMD GPU clock tool?:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/536/AMD_GPU_Clock_Tool_v0.7.html


----------



## pt (Jul 31, 2007)

Paradox said:


> AMD clock gen BSoD'ed my system



i think he ment gpu clock tool, since i said it in the post above


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2007)

pt said:


> i think he ment gpu clock tool, since i said it in the post above



Ahhhhh right, he has not listed his specs but I am guessing in that case he has Vista....I can fix that


----------



## Paradox (Jul 31, 2007)

I did list my specs' but I forgot to hit show.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2007)

Paradox said:


> I did list my specs' but I forgot to hit show.



Lol OK sorry.....I will re-phrase.....didnt visibly list specs....do you have Vista?

Edit:  No, damn and AMD GPU thingy didnt work?  I think I read somewhere that you need to reload the display driver after installation of the tool in order for it to be recognised.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 1, 2007)

I have vista installed now


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2007)

Paradox said:


> I have vista installed now



OK, you have to disable "load virtual device drivers" or something like that, when I get home I have the linkie and will check the exact thing.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 2, 2007)

okay, i'll do it when you show me where it is


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2007)

Paradox said:


> okay, i'll do it when you show me where it is



|Okey Dokey....try this, not saying it will work but it has had some success:

"Overclocking Woes


We encountered fierce resistance from Windows Vista Ultimate x64 when we tried to extract higher clock speeds from the ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT. Part of the problem was the fact that the 64-bit versions of Windows Vista require 3rd-party signing for device drivers, both real and virtual. Basically every overclocking tool we tried (including one that was provided by AMD) required the installation of some virtual device driver or another. That includes ATITool, PowerStrip, RivaTuner, and the AMD GPU Clock Speed Tool. None of them would even install their respective drivers until we manually disabled driver signing (by pressing F8 during Windows' boot sequence, and selecting the appropriate menu item)."


----------



## Paradox (Aug 2, 2007)

I have 32bit, though


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2007)

Paradox said:


> I have 32bit, though



Reading on in the article I think it's generally a Vista thing, he was just using the 64bit which is why he refers to them.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 2, 2007)

it works for my x1900gt but not the 2600xt


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2007)

Paradox said:


> it works for my x1900gt but not the 2600xt



Really? sorry...it was worth a try


----------



## Paradox (Aug 3, 2007)

I know, thanks for the help.

Wonder if w1zzard is going to say anything on the R630 overclocking.


CLI.Aspect.OverDrive5.Graphics.Shared.dll

I did not know overdrive was at version 5, maybe there is a way to edit the CCC limit


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 3, 2007)

Paradox said:


> I know, thanks for the help.
> 
> Wonder if w1zzard is going to say anything on the R630 overclocking.
> 
> ...



Drop him a PM, sometimes he cannot find the time to browse lots of threads, he appreciates feedback so let him know the issue and if he can come up with a solution on the next beta run.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 4, 2007)

I tried to get ahold of him on MSN.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 4, 2007)

Well RT guy said he's not going to add it until gets a sample... and he said he does not plan on buying one... so yeah, shit out of luck with these cards.


----------



## Paradox (Oct 5, 2007)

anything new?


----------

